# Cleaning stall walls????



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

A lot of the time a stiff brush and some dish detergent in water will work. Use lots of water and scrub hard!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

BeauReba said:


> A lot of the time a stiff brush and some dish detergent in water will work. Use lots of water and scrub hard!


you took the words right out of my mouth...lol


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

first - dilute bleach in water and scrub with brush

second - take murphy's oil soap and dilute with warm water - wash with rag and let dry ;-)

the bleach will take off all of the crud and the murphy's will condition the wood


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I would think the bleach would "bleach" the wood (they are stained a dark mahogany)... I will try the murphy's though.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

it might - - dish soap and water may work well for removing the crud, then ;-)


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

If you have access or can get access to a pressure washer, this will highly useful! It will thoroughly clean the walls and get them back to their natural color.


----------



## steph81285 (Oct 25, 2007)

Tennessee said:


> If you have access or can get access to a pressure washer, this will highly useful! It will thoroughly clean the walls and get them back to their natural color.



Awesome idea! :lol:


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a pressure washer and use it often... but it leaves water spots and residue.. same with the murphy's I just tried. (


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Im a clean freak, but I finally gave up about being so anal...I use StallSafe every month...There is still some crud on the stall walls after all is said and done but at least its clean crud haha


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

the barn I worked at we used a power washer twice a year on all the stalls and aisle floor. Weather permitting we also used to do a diluted bleach mixture once a year (fall) to keep any germs, bacteria, etc. down.


----------

